# post pt on dec 4th



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Seasons Greetings my warriors! It's been exactly a week since the PT and I finally got the shunt taken out today. What a relief that was! I don't get the pathology test back til next week

Down to the nitty gritty. Is it normal to be severely depressed afterwards? I have been having wild mood swings and I've even begun self harming again. I will be okay one moment and then I start crying hysterically the next. What is going on here?!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, your hormones are all over the place...I had some weird mood swings and was not myself. BUT, self-harming, etc. is not normal and I really hope you are talking to someone about this? My guess is that if you had mental health issues going into surgery, the procedure can exacerbate them.


----------

